
#everykey is is a f•••ing game changer - superchink
http://www.whoismcafee.com/everykey-is-is-a-f%e2%80%a2%e2%80%a2%e2%80%a2ing-game-changer/
======
based2
[http://www.gemalto.com/press/Pages/Gemalto-enables-strong-
au...](http://www.gemalto.com/press/Pages/Gemalto-enables-strong-
authentication-on-any-device-via-Bluetooth-Smart-technology.aspx)

[http://www.safenet-inc.com/multi-factor-
authentication/authe...](http://www.safenet-inc.com/multi-factor-
authentication/authentication-as-a-service/sas-safenet-authentication-
service/)

[http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090136035](http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090136035)

[http://www.nfcworld.com/2015/12/11/340570/gemalto-brings-
pki...](http://www.nfcworld.com/2015/12/11/340570/gemalto-brings-pki-based-
authentication-mobile-devices-ble/)

